# Fingers crossed!



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm hopefully going to be picking up a new rattie tomorrow morning . Just waiting for confirmation from the current owner that she still wants me to take him. It's been a very long week waiting for a day off work so that I'm free to go get him!

The only worry at the moment is I'm not entirely convinced that he is, infact, a 'he'! The pics I've seen are not very clear but 'he' doesn't look like he's shaped like a male (can't see his balls!). Hopefully it's just the camera angle! 

Either way I have to bring him/her back with me, coz the pic of the cage this creature is being kept in makes me furious . The poor love desperately needs a decent home .

So fingers crossed for me that all goes well (and that it turns out he has balls)!


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

magpie said:


> I'm hopefully going to be picking up a new rattie tomorrow morning . Just waiting for confirmation from the current owner that she still wants me to take him. It's been a very long week waiting for a day off work so that I'm free to go get him!
> 
> The only worry at the moment is I'm not entirely convinced that he is, infact, a 'he'! The pics I've seen are not very clear but 'he' doesn't look like he's shaped like a male (can't see his balls!). Hopefully it's just the camera angle!
> 
> ...


Hope it all works out for you if "he" turns out to be a "she" and you still want a "he" or even need another "she" to keep the other one company I have got some babies looking for new homes :thumbup:

Well I can try cant I 

What kind of cage was this poor rat living in? Has he always been by himself?


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

Daisymoo said:


> Hope it all works out for you if "he" turns out to be a "she" and you still want a "he" or even need another "she" to keep the other one company I have got some babies looking for new homes :thumbup:
> 
> Well I can try cant I
> 
> What kind of cage was this poor rat living in? Has he always been by himself?


uhhh how many babies do you have i love rats


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

gypsybitch said:


> uhhh how many babies do you have i love rats


Hi I have got 9 babies and they are all really,really,cute :001_wub: would u like me to pm u the link to my advert on pets4homes?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I hope that you get him/her! It sounds like the poor thing is desperate for you to take them home - and remember piccies please ASAP!!!


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

Gypsybitch, I Just saw your post on my other thread with 13 baby rats of your own I dont think you will want anymore :lol:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Daisymoo said:


> Hope it all works out for you if "he" turns out to be a "she" and you still want a "he" or even need another "she" to keep the other one company I have got some babies looking for new homes :thumbup:


Oooh, stop it! I'm so tempted, your babies are lovely and if you're in Chester then you're really close to me too! 



Daisymoo said:


> What kind of cage was this poor rat living in? Has he always been by himself?


Apparently he was living with a female (which again makes me question his gender, coz surely they'd have ended up with babies?), but I've been told the female died a few months ago. It all sounds a bit weird, but I shall see for myself tomorrow!

The cage itself isn't so bad, it's a chinchilla-type cage and probably big enough for 2-3 ratties. The thing thats upset me is that there is NOTHING WHATSOEVER in the cage . No hammocks, no ropes, no tunnels, no tubes, no igloo, no toys, nothing to climb on, nothing to play with, nothing to sleep in. Not even any bedding or even any litter. And the floor is just bare mesh, so lord knows what his poor feet will be like .


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

magpie said:


> Oooh, stop it! I'm so tempted, your babies are lovely and if you're in Chester then you're really close to me too!
> 
> Apparently he was living with a female (which again makes me question his gender, coz surely they'd have ended up with babies?), but I've been told the female died a few months ago. It all sounds a bit weird, but I shall see for myself tomorrow!
> 
> The cage itself isn't so bad, it's a chinchilla-type cage and probably big enough for 2-3 ratties. The thing thats upset me is that there is NOTHING WHATSOEVER in the cage . No hammocks, no ropes, no tunnels, no tubes, no igloo, no toys, nothing to climb on, nothing to play with, nothing to sleep in. Not even any bedding or even any litter. And the floor is just bare mesh, so lord knows what his poor feet will be like .


OMG!! The poor little thing!!! I am sure u are going to spoil him rotten and he deserves it too by the sounds of it. Oh did I just hear u say "yes definatly and I am getting him a friend to keep him company too" :lol:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Honestly, how could anyone think that this is a suitable and enriching environment for any kind of animal?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> Honestly, how could anyone think that this is a suitable and enriching environment for any kind of animal?


OMG poor little man


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Daisymoo can u send me the link to your advert please. ive two 10 week old bucks at the moment and they will be upgraded to the adobe cage so i would like to get them sum more buddies. can you send me details please, age, colours, 

p.s are there any dumbos???

Thanks


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Goodluck Hun.. and I hope he is everything you want.. xxxx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

And no I see no balls.. Either.. And you cant miss Jasons.. They are that big I swear they drag on the floor as he scurries along..lol


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Well he's here! And he's definitely a 'he'! :lol:

He's pretty stinky and his fur is quite greasy, he also appears to have mites . The cage absolutely reeks and has been banished to the back garden for now. I had to have the car windows open on the journey home (despite the rain) as the smell was making me feel ill! 

Other than that, he doesn't mind being picked up and he's not too timid, so he's obviously been handled. The previous owner seemed very nice and quite sad to see him go, and she made me promise to take good care of him . I think she genuinely loved him, she was just completely ignorant of what a rat needs for happy, healthy life. She's added me as a friend on facebook(!) so hopefully if she ever plans on getting rats again, she will take a good look at the photos of my cage and my boys playing & cuddling up together and realise that she needs to do things differently next time .

So, the new boy is in my spare cage for the moment, recovering from his hectic morning... all he needs now is a name!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

magpie said:


> Well he's here! And he's definitely a 'he'! :lol:
> 
> He's pretty stinky and his fur is quite greasy, he also appears to have mites . The cage absolutely reeks and has been banished to the back garden for now. I had to have the car windows open on the journey home (despite the rain) as the smell was making me feel ill!
> 
> ...


Thats fab news.. Im thinking baldrick out of Black Adder.. I got a ferral kitten and that reaked many moons ago and thats what we called her..lol


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats fab news.. Im thinking baldrick out of Black Adder.. I got a ferral kitten and that reaked many moons ago and thats what we called her..lol


Lol! Baldrick is quite cute...  We've just got back from the vets and I had all the girls there thinking of names for him!

He definitely has mites of some kind, and also a nasty sore on one of his feet. No doubt from being kept on a bare mesh floor . The vet reckons it should heal on it's own now that he's on clean, soft bedding as it's not too bad, and I've got xeno spot on for his mites. £2.50 well spent!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> Lol! Baldrick is quite cute...  We've just got back from the vets and I had all the girls there thinking of names for him!
> 
> He definitely has mites of some kind, and also a nasty sore on one of his feet. No doubt from being kept on a bare mesh floor . The vet reckons it should heal on it's own now that he's on clean, soft bedding as it's not too bad, and I've got xeno spot on for his mites. £2.50 well spent!


Sounds like you got him just in time, bumblefoot is not pleasant keep an eye on it in case infection sets in though


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Sounds like you got him just in time, bumblefoot is not pleasant keep an eye on it in case infection sets in though


Ta, will do . I've got some hibiscrub to clean it with, so hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Enjoying a bit of peace in his very first hammock


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

magpie said:


> Enjoying a bit of peace in his very first hammock


He's gorgeous, I love roans


----------



## katmil (Aug 9, 2010)

Aww! he's gorgeous! My 2 are both roan, although Alfie is a lot younger than Dave so a lot less grey at the moment!
Well done for rescuing him, hope he has a long, happy life with you


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

katmil said:


> Aww! he's gorgeous! My 2 are both roan, although Alfie is a lot younger than Dave so a lot less grey at the moment!
> Well done for rescuing him, hope he has a long, happy life with you


Thanks! I've just had a look at the pics of your boys - they are lovely!


----------

